# Cricket breeding



## steveo1979 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi guys,

I wanna try breeding crickets, i have no idea where to start, can anybody give some advice? Or is there something easier to breed, i have T's and beardies to feed


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

lobster roaches are a tiddle to breed! they multiply like crazy! minimum effort to look after, and barely smell! but they can climb all surfaces so you have to apply vaseline to the top of the tub.
Hope this helps Nick


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I've made a cricket breeding guide here you might find useful Breeding Black & Silent Crickets


----------



## steveo1979 (Jun 28, 2008)

ladybird said:


> I've made a cricket breeding guide here you might find useful Breeding Black & Silent Crickets


Cheers for this


----------

